# Exterior Sidewalk Wall to Wall Between 2 Houses



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

48' is a long way to reach out, even if your arms are long.

I honestly can't think of how to do this. You're going to have a difficult time to pour it and screed it, let alone float and trowel it.

The only thing I can think of is to run some planking down the side of one of the houses. In order to do this, you are going to have to install some brackets to the side of the house, lets say 9 1/4 deep. Better to have two 2x10's to walk on, as low as possible.

You could install some brackets which extend out about 18, every 4 feet or so, about 1' above the concrete. Have to keep them out of the way of the screed.

You could pour and screed in the concrete, then get up on the planking to float and trowel, then come back down and broom it. The time will be spent on your knees, and you'll have to reach down under the planking.

I'd like to be there to see this happen.

Run away from this job if you can.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Finish it as you go.


----------

